# Halloween video for 2015 "Hickory Hill Cemetery"



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

"Sgt. MacKenzie" is a lament written and sung by Joseph Kilna MacKenzie.
The video was shot and edited my nephew Steven Bruce.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely atmospheric. The music really adds an eerie edge to the video.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice haunt!
Way to go


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Job well done, Haunt looks great!


----------

